# Hello



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Dont want a flame war, but why is it, every skyline I see for sale has just had new internals and a full rebuild ?

A friend imported a R33, 4 weeks and bang 7k rebuild, whats the story lads.

Have come from a P1 to a evo, and am considering a R33


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

I got to Skyline ownership after:
BMW M5 years servicing costs etc.. ............................ £3400 348bhp
via Subaru WRx, replaced engine, 2 gearboxes etc.. £8600 280bhp (pile of sH**)
via Mitsubishi Evo5 costs inc servicing ..........................£3400 322bhp
All the above did not include the cost of the original car, and they were all over the space of the last 18 months, so to me owning any car is an expensive experience but if you go into purchasing them with this already in mind then--- hey whats new?!?!?
Oh, yes for the Skyline - just under 500bhp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve had mine 2 years and never had any of this.
The thing is many of the cars have more power than standard(i`ve only ever seen one standard car)so lots of the cars are played with and driven quite hard so things do need repairing a little more often.
You will also find that some people buy a car and keep it for just a few months, I get Top Marques quite regularly a the same cars keep appearing every few months so there will be an element of owners who won`t look after them properly


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes thanks lads, 

Lets see now, is it poor tuning and poor fuelling ecu set up thats finishing these cars off ?

What would you gents term to be a well set up skyline ?

I was running my evo at 363bhp using autronics managment, and it was the ideal back road package and running SAFELY.

Only other concern I have is parts availability, oh and yeh I spent £10k on my evo in 6 months  

money well spent, but im in north scotland, no one works on skylines here.

cheers Glen


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Car engine don`t need to break to have a rebuild!
If the cars are having stronger internals then they are being rebuilt.

Any car well built will be a well set up Skyline

There is no problem getting parts,just phone one of the garage.


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> A friend imported a R33, 4 weeks and bang 7k rebuild, whats the story lads.


The car was a sh!tter, or your mate drives like a twat.


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

well said graham,bigman2000 we need more info than that,how much did he pay,milage etc and most important what actually blew up, different people have different ideas to whats regarded as a blow up


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

'bbigman2000' you certainly seem to know a lot less about Skylines now than you did a little while ago.

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37243 

Presumably, you've changed your mind since then? Either that or having been banned from the MLR you need to find another forum as an outlet for your aggression?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Colonel Mullet said:


> 'bbigman2000' you certainly seem to know a lot less about Skylines now than you did a little while ago.
> 
> Presumably, you've changed your mind since then? Either that or having been banned from the MLR you need to find another forum as an outlet for your aggression?


yes i did think bbigman2000 questions were a bit vague. was sure were he was heading and why


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Just read his threads on the MLR what a complete twat!! standard skylines dont last past 60k?????. I suppose he owns a sensible 3.2 vectra gsi which will be the fastest most reliable thing he has ever driven. Until you have owned a skyline bigman2000 best not speak at all


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Mitsubishi isn't exactly known for its reliability, is it?  

Mitsubishi probably have the worst reliability of all Japanese carmakers and at least Nissan don't cover up their defects.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

lmao

ya twats,. scorchio your probably a falkland performance boy anyway, you'll be used to breakdowns and rebuilds with them.

Im the first to agree that mitsu have the worst build quality ever, and the worst reliability, but no one can argue, skylines do and will continue to fuk up every second day, its just not a practical every day driver as it will let you down.

i dont wish to argue with you girls as I will wipe the floor with the lot of you.

Go back under your sheltered rocks and keep saving for a real car, this forum alone has convinced me not to go near a skyline, thanks for confirming my assumptions.

Glen


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

bbigman2000...u probably couldnt afford to run one anyway and does yer mummy know ur up this late


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

but there again u have owned a shite evo and a slow p1 so that explains a lot..lol


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> ya twats,. scorchio your probably a falkland performance boy anyway, you'll be used to breakdowns and rebuilds with them.


Maybe he pushes the car to and beyond its limits which would explain breakages? That's the case with every car - push it hard and things will give.



> Im the first to agree that mitsu have the worst build quality ever, and the worst reliability


Good. At least you can be honest about one thing.



> but no one can argue, skylines do and will continue to fuk up every second day


Plenty of Skylines here, standard and modified, which have lasted for much more than a day and that includes being driven on the strip/track. Perhaps you should do your homework before you make such claims....LOL.



> i dont wish to argue with you girls as I will wipe the floor with the lot of you.


Really? There are plenty of intelligent people here who have an argument to throw back to you and I don't see you wiping the floor with the lot of us. Right now your intelligence really is beginning to show with your flawed arguments.



> Go back under your sheltered rocks


How can we be under sheltered rocks when we're educating you and your narrow minded ways?



> and keep saving for a real car


A real car - like what? A Supra is the nearest identical car to a Skyline and they're close to same specs and both are very capable in the right hands. Not much to debate about in that comparison. Perhaps you mean an Evo but no offense meant but people go from Evo->Skyline as the next step up not vice versa unless for practical or financial reasons (except 666 sky who sold his Skyline, wanted an Evo, but got another Skyline).



> thanks for confirming my assumptions


Thank your friends for that and we're saying the opposite of what you think. I could own the most reliable car like a Civic but if I don't maintain it or service it it will break down. There's more to reliability then parts used or how a car is built. Ever thought of how well the car is looked after by the owner? If you're put off by a few Skylines with problems when there are loads of other Skylines with no problems then that's pretty shocking really.


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Falkland boy? bigmann w.t.f are you going on about, would not trust that lot of cowboys as far as i could throw them, I am a nissan Hi-tech to trade and a very competent mechanic to trade.................I DO IT MYSELF YOU TWAT. I seem to remember my post saying f..all about breakages cause non happened.I bet you own a nova or saxo and have absolutely no idea what on earth you are going on about, shame we cant bar ar8eholes like this. GROW UP.................. scorchio


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Gentlemen, 

Thanks for the comparison, but for your information my 480 bhp supra tt on a N plate, was better than any skyline, due to the fact that it could be driven from Inverness to london without breaking down, over heating or melting a piston.

Scorchio, you are the prime example of a forum arsehole, with your flaming, tedious comments, god help nissan if they have a crail thrasher like you on there team.

Being a lowly mechanic im surprised you can afford even the cheapest imported piece of junk skyline, no doubt your the one who goes out to thrash customers cars when you have had it in for a hmmm "service" 

I note you have 124 posts since joining in June, obviously a flagrant shite talker.

My parents are calling must go.

regards Glen


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you are a ****ing c0ck mate.

now fI_Ick of back to your ultra reliable TT, and leave us skyline owners to get some sleep, safe in the knowledge we own fast, practical, and above all, when cared for, reliable cars.

twat  

mook


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice of you to stick up for each other.  

I guess thats a trait of skyline owners, I noticed on the MLR that they were very touchy over issues relating to reliability of there cars, Im glad I dropped in here because its saved me a bit of cash.

I will stick to my esc cos and my vectra and let you little mechanics, get on with your tinkering, because you always will be  

Just look at residual values on the autotrader website, says a lot really doesnt it  

Please refrain from name calling, its shallow, weak and uninteresting.

If you have something to say to me drop me a pm with your number il give you a ring, otherwise, stay the fuk out of my way.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

seriously mate,

you need some sort or therapy

you come on here, ask why skylines blow up

we tell you they don't

you insist they do "cos your mates did"

then you c.u.nt us all off.

skyline don't blow up

your friends bought poor examples.

niggling problems arise from poor maintenance.

you also have little knowledge of previous owners or history due to them all being imports.

so, don't make such childish blanket statements. If they were SO unreliable, they would'nt be as popular as they are.

and regarding residuals, a 10 year old car still fetching 15k is'nt bad going.

Mook


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Nice of you to come down to earth.

Thanks for the advice 

Glen


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

escort cosworth...............................shitty mark5 escort with a go faster engine and a big ass wing on the back for pushing it......we can be safe in the knowledge that skylines are special not just a mark5 escort at the end of the day. Now f**k off you sad twat,you came onto this board seeking advice now you have just ****ed people off with your my car is better than your car attitude. I dont go to crail/make tedious comments ,anything else you want to make a judgement on that you know fu*k all about,infact fuc* it why even repond to you


----------



## Colonel Mullet (Jul 7, 2003)

Guys, please do not respond to bbigman2000. He is nothing more than a wind-up merchant.

Mods, can this thread be locked please?


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Glen, get a GTR mate you won't regret it


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

lmao. What a dick. Why am i bothering to respond, i'm bored.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

jameswrx said:


> Glen, get a GTR mate you won't regret it



LOL hi mate, have been looking bud, but im going for a delecours replica monte carlo escort, caged, and 350 bhp+, will get another evo at the start of next year.

I did have a look at a couple skylines and in honesty they were quite nice cars, im just concerned about the reliability issues, and the parts availability, also there isnt anyone close to me that maps skylines that im aware of, maybe sam elessar will do it on gems or autronics for me but not sure.

cheers bud

As for the rest of you immature trolls, there is no need for this thread to be locked, if your embarrassed about the way you have all jumped on this thread and made a fool of each other then edit your comments, it isnt that hard.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Colonel Mullet said:


> Guys, please do not respond to bbigman2000. He is nothing more than a wind-up merchant.
> 
> Mods, can this thread be locked please?



TROLLTROLL


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

scorchio69 said:


> escort cosworth...............................shitty mark5 escort with a go faster engine and a big ass wing on the back for pushing it......we can be safe in the knowledge that skylines are special not just a mark5 escort at the end of the day. Now f**k off you sad twat,you came onto this board seeking advice now you have just ****ed people off with your my car is better than your car attitude. I dont go to crail/make tedious comments ,anything else you want to make a judgement on that you know fu*k all about,infact fuc* it why even repond to you



because your not on the toe of the argument, your result to name calling, as ive said before, weak, immature and lowering the tone of your forum is all you are doing.

Affecting me ?! not one bit, I deal with neds, knob ends, mouthpieces, bigshots and dreamers everyday, which one are you


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

mabe you should concider this before you go for a cossie .....ah don't you just love the element of surprise  

http://www.carartz.com/other/vid/cosrip.avi 

1.6+75hp jet of gas.(sik see ah!!!)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bbigman2000,
Please conduct yourself in a more amicable manner on this forum, deliberately insulting, inflamatory and provocative posting will not be tolerated.

Consider this a warning, your account will be terminated should you continue to post in the manner displayed in this thread.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

And the rest of you too 

Cem


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Glad I provided you all with some entertainment, suspend my account if you like, it wont be the first time ive been banned for stirring up the hornets, though I will sorely miss all the good guys here, both of you


----------



## TheJesus (Aug 4, 2004)

lol @ this thread. no where at all is their any justification as to why they blow... that's if they did? sounds like a wind up to me.

i've never been in a Skyline or driven one, but have always had a big interest in them and AFAIK they are the most reliable Jap muscle car to date also the most tunable going by general opinion from current and past owners.

then again what would I know though, I drive a shitty Clio :'( lol


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

TheJesus said:


> lol @ this thread. no where at all is their any justification as to why they blow... that's if they did? sounds like a wind up to me.
> 
> i've never been in a Skyline or driven one, but have always had a big interest in them and AFAIK they are the most reliable Jap muscle car to date also the most tunable going by general opinion from current and past owners.
> 
> then again what would I know though, I drive a shitty Clio :'( lol



WRONG that would be the toyota supra


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bbigman2000 said:


> WRONG that would be the toyota supra


really?

what have it done


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

supra poopra !!! lol I'll get my gti-r for a supra in fact my mates old 214 rover will do and there are those on here who know wot I'm talking about


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Gents, How many blown supras have you heard of ? hmm none

HAVE A BROWSE DOWN THE AUTOTRADER LISTINGS FOR SKYLINES 

1)JUST HAD REBUILD
2)NEW ENGINE FITTED
3) ETC ETC ETC ETC

You dont see ANY supras needing such work.

The supra Motor is SOLID, would even go as far as to say Bulletproof in comparison atleast.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

all caused by too much boost, unknown histories or modding for more power.

i'm sure the same goes for the supra if you don't follow the rules of tuning.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

too much boost hence running lean huh !

Or by ignorant self tuning

Would not entirely agree re supra have suffered same fate, not seen or heard of one going under 450bhp even with poor tuning


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

might be worth a visit this link lads to see how nissan developed your vehicles

http://carsguide.news.com.au/news/story_page/0,8269,10077149%5E27286,00.html

interesting, i see they retained the aerodynamics but got rid of the bullet proof motor for some reason only known to nissan


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Do I get a free chest wig & medallion when I buy a Supra?


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*toyota supra*

let me see, my memory isn't as good as it was, wasn't that some big old wallowy barge that lotus had to bail out in the suspension department, just to stop it behaving like a 3litre capri, mind you i think they got better with age, that or most of the hairdressers just decided they couldn't drive the things any sense and gave up, in the mean time toyota, realising they had a public-relations disaster on their hands decided to rename the brand lexus, lo and behold rising sales+happy hairdressers.
glen what do you do for a living ? "20stone of testosterone"+ a vectra seems not to fit the typical supra lover


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

A GTR engine is like a woman, it can be f*cking great fun and it can be a fickle expensive b1tch.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Supra - reliable - yes I would say from my experience and what I have heardthe engine is probably tougher than the GTR engine but only by a small margin, this is up to about 500bhp after that who knows. Shame that the ultra light power steering makes the experience feel like a 'grandads Honda simulation'

Mitsubishi Evo - Sorry but the engine is reliable as standard - shame about the rest of the car - who fanices paying £2000 for an AYC diff every time they go wrong (which is frequently it seems). 

Skylines are generally very reliable and its only the wild 550bhp+ cars that need frequent rebuilds. Please bear in mind that R32s and R33 are mostly pretty old cars and considering that - stunningly reliable for such machine.

Scorchio: Love the comment about the Escort - brilliant.


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*supras*



bbigman2000 said:


> Gents, How many blown supras have you heard of ? hmm none
> 
> HAVE A BROWSE DOWN THE AUTOTRADER LISTINGS FOR SKYLINES
> 
> ...


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll tell you how good the Jz engine is ,well just look at what Top Seceret did to a supra yeh they put a F***ing rb 26 engine in it for ..wait for it reliability under extreame conditions.
Plus I know of a couple of jz's to let go but most of the hairy chest brigade just want an auto to look good in and pick up underage slappers lol  not really into performance.(sorry to the real people that do go the whole hog on the supra they're ok  ).


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

I`m more of a skyline-fan than a supra-fan. I still have to say that IMHO the 2JZ handles more power on stock internals than the RB26. The Supra-guys extract insane amounts of power wihtout modifying the bottom end. A guy in Sweden did a 10.72 or something with a Supra TT 6-speed, full interior. The bottom end was completely stock. There are many examples on hi-power supras with stock bottom end, mostly in the US.


----------



## Paul G (Jul 26, 2002)

This follows suit for Starlet blocks, met a dude running nr 300hp from std 1.3 internals


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*bottom ends*

please don't mention these words bbigman2000 is stuggling to cope with his softer side and is in denial, any mention of this type of thing will only knock him back, also please dont mention drag meet


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

gertmuppet said:


> please don't mention these words bbigman2000 is stuggling to cope with his softer side and is in denial, any mention of this type of thing will only knock him back, also please dont mention drag meet


He will never admit defeat anyways, no matter what "evidence" you throw at him... Some people are made this way, they are right no matter what everyone else says.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> Gents, How many blown supras have you heard of ? hmm none
> 
> HAVE A BROWSE DOWN THE AUTOTRADER LISTINGS FOR SKYLINES
> 
> ...


I've read plenty of Supras which have blown their engines, for the same reason I mentioned, mostly poor care or poor work by tuners. Supras are bulletproof cars, as are all Toyotas really. That's not an insult to Supras as they're great cars but that is the truth.

There's plenty of high power Supras (900rwhp) in the USA with stock bottom ends, and these examples have been dyno'd.

Point 2) Maybe that is because someone decided to modify their engine when their existing engine was still intact?


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Morning Gents, unlike you bam pots I had to work all night, so havent been around to defend myself.

LOL at the medallion comments, agreed mine was a floaty barge aswell despite the mental power.

Of all my mota's the evo was the best, without the shadow of a doubt, the skylines to big for the B roads plain and simple sorry boys.

The fastest A to B back road car is an evo, who gives a toss about the boy racer drag strip stuff, Id rather be out there driving daily than I would trailering my skyline to the pod every sunday (boredom personified)

Im still unaffected BY you comments re my vectra, if you must know I bought it for myself through my company, Ive just bought a Group A escort cosworth, and Im gonna put it on the road for weekends, also Il be using it on my private airfield here at milltown in Elgin.

Would be very pleased to have you pussies drop by, but your probably to scared to damage your precious max power toys.

Also your welcome to join me at knockhill at somepoint, maybe a passenger lap will teach you girls a thing or to.

regards Glen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bbigman2000,

I don't consider the tone of your previous posts to be civil, my patience is running out.

Everyone else,
Please behave.


----------



## TheJesus (Aug 4, 2004)

Evo's the fastest a-b backroad car??? Well out of these ones maybe but many a time I've seen them being pushed along by cars with half the power on the Buxton road to the Cat & Fiddle  lol
I'd have an Evo 3 RS, that's my fav Evo, cant you get one now for about £6-7k?
Oh I read that link you provided about the Skylines being unreliable but it was for pre 1990 cars even... hardly conclusive! lmao


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*supras*



bbigman2000 said:


> Of all my mota's the evo was the best, without the shadow of a doubt, the skylines to big for the B roads plain and simple sorry boys.
> 
> The fastest A to B back road car is an evo, who gives a toss about the boy racer drag strip stuff, Id rather be out there driving daily than I would trailering my skyline to the pod every sunday (boredom personified)
> regards Glen


probably the most logical thing you have said yet, maybe your not so full of s**t after all, don't think one person here would argue, but its a case of perspective, the evo was built as a rally weapon, no other purpose, just take a middle of the road lancer and turn it into a world beater, scooby, similar sort of logic, you mention escort cosworth, i would guess the same there, the development of the skyline gtr stems from racing the engine code tells you it's a race breed (rb) built to demolish the world on the racing cuircuts, whiich i think it did with modest success
my skyline is a daily driver, it's my company car, in the lanes of devon it is not a good cross country car, an evo would be far better,( i could probably get from a2b quicker in my 1968 cooper s) but does it appear that owners of these evos and scoobys change UP to skylines and never go back, they will move on to some german product or what ever, really can't see where a supra fits into all this though, i will nod a knowing look to all passing evos, scoobys, cossies, audi s4 (as i found out to my cost  ) because i know what they are and where they came from and give them and thier owners the respect they deserve in my eyes, but be b*****d if i'm going to look twice at a boulavard cruiser called supra, at the end of the day glen personal choice drive what ever you fancy and what ever you can afford, ps why get a cosworth? surely a newer evo would have been the way forward?


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

bla bla bla bla bla!  
I was concerned that when I sold the Pulsar that I would not be able to push it on the back roads , however I have found that with the 32 that it is fantastic on the B roads , I parked the 32 next to my old work colegues scooby P1 and length wise there was not alot in it , sure the gtr is a bit wider , I think that it also depends on whos behind the wheel  .
I find the 32 gtr not as big a car as say even the 33 gts to haul about the B roads and even at that have had many a great outing with Marc in his gts and me in my old gti-r and there was nothing in it.Well he was holding me up a bit  
Your a very good at sh1t stirring bbigman2000 mate I hope we never meet on a B road though.  or do I?


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*big mouth*

i am going to elgin to-day
if your 20 stone and own a airfield
am sure somebody will point me in your direction
have a nice day
bye now


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> Morning Gents, unlike you bam pots I had to work all night, so havent been around to defend myself.
> 
> LOL at the medallion comments, agreed mine was a floaty barge aswell despite the mental power.
> 
> ...


Yes the Evo is fast but incredibly dull. I expect it will be perfect for anyone without any driving ability. I guess the Skyline was just too much for you, bit too hard to drive perhaps. I have never seen ANY Evo go as fast round a circuit as Harry in his R33 round Brands!

Ant.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Good comments lads, im starting to get an understanding of the skyline now cheers, by the way RB motorsport if you did infact know anything about motorsport you would have been at the milltown stages  xx

will kerb my attitude as I will hang about on this forum to increase my already vast knowledge of cars LOL 

I have decided on the escort, because, I have gone from a 3000gt to a supra, to a P1, to a evo, to a m3 evo and now i need to try the ford, will let you know how it goes, im still scared to buy a skyline because no one round here knows anything about them.

Glen


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

admin, just delete him FFS! pleasE!

lol


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LMFAO

This is great.

Whenever someone calls themselves "Bigman" on an internet forum you just know that on the other end of the keyboard is a guy who looks like the dude out the Mr Muscle ads. You may as well hand everyone you meet a flyer with "depressed loser" written on it, perhaps thats your business card, the one you give to the nice fat lady who restocks you with the Big Issue when you remeber what day it is and go get it.

I must say that I am highly impressed by you car choices to date. From the worst jap car ever (3000gt) to a supra (at least you learnt something), down to a P1 (although they are quite nippy) and then again you learnt from your mistakes and got an Evo. For some reason you then got an old beemer (did it have chrome spinners?? did you need a new girlfriend who wasnt able to vote or summat?? or maybe business in the magazine sales world was bad) and now you want a ford.(good choice, maybe you'll win the heart of a girl old enough to write joined up!!)

Anyways, please stick around, feel free to insult me as much as you need to to refresh your manliness, and I look forward to your next well thought out arguments on why young schoolboys from scotland like trying to impress people with a mixture of attitude, bravado, insults and femininity    

Be well,

J.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

And what reason would you guys use to ban me ?

have I committed any more serious internet acts than anyone else in this thread.

I would call this light entertainment, and gentlemen, I dont need to hide behing my keyboard and remain nameless like some of you warriors.

My names Glen, 

and this is me on the right hand side, im 30, director of my own security company and I employ 30 people, and im pretty confident in saying im more honest and down to earth than most members here.











and in this one you can see my wife and plainly she is old enough to vote, infacts shes 35.

Now if you lads want to further your contest, bring forth your details, and stop hiding.,


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*bigman*

nah let the big man stay, his tone is no longer niggley, and by his own admmission he needs to expand his knowlage, he's progressed from one god awful creation to another with the first two, p1=ok quite sought after, evo= again held in reasonable regard, m3=race circuit refugee that could never quite cut it, to a cosworth, cant comment on that, but sooner or later he will have to give in and get a skyline, if only to slate it from personal experience, go on bigman go for it, ps i thought i took a big pair of bol**x to admit to liking supras but to admit to having owned and driven a 3000gt well, you have my undying respect, bigman indeed


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

lmao cheers bud, id like to hang around, am not so bad as I make out 

bb


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*bigman*

brilliant, thank god your taste in women is better than that of your automobiles, ps your dress sense, well lets say it's a little dodgy for most southerners


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

lmao yes heard that one before, gotta stick to tradition up here, wanna see the problems I had getting a shirt haha xxxxL it was !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

Well, I was right about the femininity - nice breasts and skirt there bigjock !!!

I would suggest that if you dont require being insulted then you dont come here to "Stir up the hornets" as you put it.

I dont need to hide, and I am not intimidated by someone who pumps weights and owns a "security" company (in my experience just another word for a bunch of fight hungry to$$ers with bad attitudes and a lack of brain cells) which I am sure is of the highest standard (ignore my prejudice, I am only english after all !!).

If I may give you a hint, and help with your education, may I recommend that in order to gain respect, you should first give it. Otherwise people will only remember you as a musclebound bigmouth with little other than spite, shyte or hype to talk about.

Be afraid, very afraid.......









      

J.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Fuk off ya twat, dont have time for keyboard warriors, is that you in the pic ?

were you at a max power meet.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Blade, forgot to say im used to being insulted, and as I stated before im unaffected, likewise, trolling like you are exhibiting makes me giggle.

It seems I must understand how to conduct myself on the internet forums, as I am a moderator of 4 forums, my first task here would be to ban you 

Joke, Your entertaining me, that was my goal afterall wasnt it ?! to lure selfless individuals like you into entertaining me 

xx


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

bbigman2000 said:


> Fuk off ya twat


Eloquent, very eloquent.





bbigman2000 said:


> dont have time for keyboard warriors


Well dont come on internet forums giving it the biggun then you numpty !!





bbigman2000 said:


> were you at a max power meet


I have been to Max events in the past, I have friends who do work on lots of showcars, so I tend to go just to say hi. That is me in the pic, at a Japcar meet near Hatfield in Hertfordshire this january where I was rejoicing in having me skyline back from having been rebuilt again !! lol

You dont seem to recognise when someone is offering you the opportunity to redeem yourself and your actions. I would have thought judgement is something to rely on in your vocation......ie when its a good time to be offensive, and when its a good time to take stock and think about what you are doing. If you continue being rude all that will happen is you will get banned and then you will have no voice, which can be very frustrating. If this is of no consequence to you then just leave and dont come back, because frankly we dont like having rude ignorant people abusing us all the time.

Please, think about what you type.

Be well,

James.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Ah there is some sanity in you james 

Glad we got that cleared up, and why on earth would I need to use those skills in fitting Alarm systems ?? Confused me a little there.

Glad that your enjoying your motors, that at the end of the day is what we are all here for.

I dont mind if they ban me for nothing, Ive been banned of the mlr for nothing aswell, just aswell I dont have an evo anymore innit 

Im still modding at www.lancer-evo.net though, keeping my hand in as il pick up another evo next year for the summer.

Hope we can put this discussion to rest now.

Cheers Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

You moderate 4 forums

You use vocabulary and phraseology designed to irritate

You have no time for "internet warriors" (which I certainly am not)

You feel I should be banned

You started this whole thread off just for your amusement.


Is it me or do these facts not sit comfortably together???????

If you wish me to go away and never use this forum again then thats fine. Feel free to gauge public opinion on what a horrible, selfish, annoying, ignorant, abusive, troublemaker I am. If the users of this forum wish me to leave I will.

J.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

bladerider said:


> You moderate 4 forums
> 
> You use vocabulary and phraseology designed to irritate
> 
> ...



LOL just when I was coming to terms with being at peace with you James you kick off again,  im sure your a helpful poster, and liek the banter 

The discussion with you is at rest ok.

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well,

timing hasnt been ideal, but I am glad you have managed a nice post without any abuse or antagonistic agression.

J.

PS When you said security company I assumed given your build you meant "doormen" type security. Sorry for my jumping to conclusions. Everything else I said I still stick by though !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

bbigman2000 said:


> LOL just when I was coming to terms with being at peace with you James you kick off again,  im sure your a helpful poster, and liek the banter
> 
> The discussion with you is at rest ok.
> 
> Glen



lol

As i said, timinh=g hasnt been perfect.

I never felt I was playing the role of offense, just a vigourous defnce !!!

Welcome to the GTR register, Glen.

James.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Ah lol cool bro, Have a good day 

bb


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> why is it, every skyline I see for sale has just had new internals and a full rebuild ?
> 
> A friend imported a R33, 4 weeks and bang 7k rebuild, whats the story lads.
> 
> Have come from a P1 to a evo, and am considering a R33



now the handbags have been put away, here we go, rb26 engines appear to be very hard revving due to oversquare nature of the design, so the bottom ends do take a hammering, my guess would be your mate was unlucky, and most vendors will try and use and work that has been done as a selling point, a poll on here seems to suggest the r33 is the best allround skyline, so when you have got the cosworth thing out your system try the r33 of your mates when he's finished running it in


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Cheers bro, Im not sure on the exact details of his one, but it was a nightmare story from start to finish, when it arrived at the docks they were thrashing it to death and went broadside into a kerb in it (the dock guys) and they wrecked the alloys, so the importer had to get him a 2k set of 19" wheels.

It had been sold to him as 500bhp and was already pretty well modified, it lasted a few weeks and then went pop, melted a piston, who's fault it was I dont know.

Ive been at him to get the thing remapped I think its a apexi power fc thats running it, but not 100%.

Id be tempted to have it off him, but im always very wary of engines that have been built ! i.e this one was rebuilt by a local garage and machine shop, and I never trust anyone other than a very reputable firm to take enough care over a rebuild, i,e with swarf and tolerances etc etc etc, 99% of the time, your engine gets built by the apprentice and little care is taken.

Only way of gaurenteeing your motor is built properly is to pay through the nose for a top engineer to do it OR do it yourself ?

Will wait and see how it goes for him, I believe he's had enough now and is selling it though. Glen


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

But......
I decided on the R32 GTR, set myself a 9 grand limit and after months of checking adverts, purchased the first car I viewed.
The car was used for trackdays 90% of it's time in the uk, and had been rebuilt after a piston detted just after the previous owner got it. Also stuck in a balanced crank.
The car was rebuilt by his mate at his porsche garage.
I was impressed after the test drive how smooth and quiet the engine sounded. 4th to 5th was a bit of a struggle but I accepted that and lived with it for nearly 3 years.
So 3 years later, how is the car? The turbos went when the boost was raised to map it (so have 2510's instead of std's with steel inners) and the car now runs 400bhp @ the hubs on 1.2 bar boost. Still using the same pistons and crank but had the gearbox rebuilt at the same time. The std inlet gaskets failed and were replaced with metal ones. A power steering pipe split and had to be replaced but that is about it. Most of the parts have been replaced to stretch the power output. The car still runs sweet. 
I may have been pretty lucky but I have given the car three years of abuse but pampered it and it does seem pretty reliable.
Would I buy another one? Hell no, I am keeping this one!
Dave


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I used to work for a Toyota main dealer the Supra was one of the less reliable of our vehicles. The 7MGTE used to over heat and when the head was removed the head gasket had eat into the head and block making them both scrap.Over reving caused the cast crank pulley to shear off the end of the crankshaft.Turbos used to fail even on low boost.The Mk1V may have been a better car but as they were only One year old at the time I guess it was early days. Although I did change a set of turbos at 500 miles on one.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bbigman2000 said:


> Cheers bro, Im not sure on the exact details of his one, but it was a nightmare story from start to finish, when it arrived at the docks they were thrashing it to death and went broadside into a kerb in it (the dock guys) and they wrecked the alloys, so the importer had to get him a 2k set of 19" wheels.
> 
> It had been sold to him as 500bhp and was already pretty well modified, it lasted a few weeks and then went pop, melted a piston, who's fault it was I dont know.



see bigman, you wind us up, then completely agree with what we said.  

the above car's faults were not the car inherent's fault, but the last people to own/drive it.

use a good comapny, to source a good car, and you'll be laughing.

i'm sure if the situation were reversed and a little jap man wanted to buy a supra, you could send him pleanty of "dogs" with 500 bhp, before sending an absolute minter.

its all down to the level of research performed when buying

mook


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Always cracks me up when people do the "arnt i hard, dont ever dissagree with me on the net as im a big man" thing, i mean FFS, thats jus embarassing, this is the internet, cant take anyone serious as it full of freaks, fair enough correcting people when they said summat wrong about you, but the "dont mess cause il kill you" thing is jus plain gay unless it was somthing SOOO serious.

JUST incase anyone disagrees with me (Now or EVER again) i happen to be an exact but harder twin of magnus samuelsson, 2003 worlds strongest man, see, this random pic off Google image search told me so... 








Those 2 buckets i have in my hands are full of my daily intake of 'roids, PMSL

And as backup, after a random trawl thru Google it also seems my missus bears a remarkable resemblance to famous porn ho Sky Lopez









So no disagreeing EVER again, i run this town now, understood? 

PMSL


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

this thread is a ****er..more more   and after all this handbags at dawn u tell us you've bought a cossy..pmsl..u poor man  ...


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

and steve in your dreams..lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You jus want me to look like Magnus dontya Ade  Deano jus dont do it for you anymore, lolol


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

ok u got me..lol


----------



## y2kfireblade (Aug 16, 2004)

just a quick post to say i actually know glen and he is a sound guy, sometimes a little outspoken as im sure he would admit to but basically a good lad! as far as his pictures go they are genuine and although drawing a comparison between sky lopez and glens wife goes, im sure it was supposed to be inflammatory but tbh id be happy with that comparison any day.
as for "daily intake of roids" ooohhh pllleeeaasse.......deal with your insecurities in another way.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi again lads, steve il just ignore you (troll)

y2k hi mate cheers for that, must get the crack with you on msn soon, been a bit busy lately.

Thanks to the other guys for the advice etc, just one thing the earlier supras did have problems with heat around the rear of the motor, but this is all sorted on the new supras, there very reliable,

dave wilkins, thanks for the info bud.

Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

WTF you on about Y2K? I didnt make ANY comparisons to this bloke OR his missus!? And apart from him being a big bloke, theres no resemblence in either of em...

I posted the pics as a joke to lighten the mood as always cracks me up when people do the old "look how hard i am" thing on the internet.

Sky Lopez was the last bird on my my mind (or in fact the last bird who was on the porn, lol) and the bloke was simply from me typing "Worlds Strongest Man" into Google, the pic I found was the first decent sized one there is, and i actually edited the post to add the 'roids bit as noticed what he was holding so thought id make a joke outa it.

FFS, you lot wana stop reading so much into things, anybody would think you miss marple...


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

pmsl..oh steve u are a trouble maker..pmsl  ....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You just cant have fun here like other places...


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i know what u mean..certain peeps on ere have got their heads up their own arses..cant u tell skyline owners are that bit older  ..lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

bbigman2000 said:


> y2k hi mate cheers for that, must get the crack with you on msn soon, been a bit busy lately.


Does smokin rock make your arms that big??


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

senna said:


> Does smokin rock make your arms that big??



lmao sorry scottish word for talking light heartdley  


G


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey bbigman what can you benchpress? Do you do any strongman comps?


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

soggy said:



> Hey bbigman what can you benchpress? Do you do any strongman comps?


Not that much actually 200k for 1 rep, only managed 175k on PL rules, was booked in scotlands strongest man in 2002 but I tore my left pec and havent been right since so have with drawn, my best bench is 160k for 11, and a 295k deadlift.

regards Glen


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

200kg...not bad but if you've had a pec tear, it's quite an achievement.
How much do you weigh?
My mates & I are all powerlifters...we've a few world champs in our camp:
Andy Bolton, Brian Reynolds & Ronnie Gordon (Scotsman).
Andy Bolton is currently one of the strongest men in the world with a 507kg squat, 285kg bench and a world record deadlift of 426kg


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Awesome, ive never trained PL mate just for mass for my own satisfaction, 20 stone 10lbs at 6ft and 11% bf at that time.

Andy bolton is a beast, very impressive.

bbig

p.s you should visit my other forum mate

www.muscletalk.co.uk

youd be more than welcome


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

All you Scottish guys are big f**kers  .
I'll check ya sight out


----------



## Skyline Wannabe (Jul 31, 2004)

I was reluctant to post earlier Becuse of such childness
The part about the Supra is Just stupid The Skyline has way better looks and you don't need to put those pathetic snow ploughs and gay Washing lines on Skylines do you??
And if you were in a car show who are all the people gonna look at the 500bhp Skyline or the 500 bhp Supra erm.. i think we all know the answer to that guys 

This is coming from a 12 year old remember :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

to much time down beach boulevard me thinks bro

sort yourself out ffs


----------



## Skyline Wannabe (Jul 31, 2004)

Nope i think ur making excuses now , they only have pugs and clios and you were talking about skylines have a bad reputation for breaking down and look whose talk m8 Mitsubishi's need serviced every 10 mins ...and plus Evo's are common as muck , dude get a proper car , it's called a skyline and you said u have a cossy ? so you really need to buy cars that have washing lines on the back of them?? you have no taste..... And also Supras are hair dresser cars ... 

So don't just come here and ruin our forum while your Evo is being serviced so get a real car and get a life , you don't know 2 sh!ts about cars!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Skyline Wannabee, at least bbigman2000 had the integrity to admit some of his own mistakes and agree with comments most others won't like when I commented on Mitsubishi's reliability. 

Even though he did make a flawed argument and some rude remarks provoked or not which I sense have been forgiven by some in this thread, your last 2 posts are downright ignorant and patronising.



> This is coming from a 12 year old remember


That explains a lot. I'll retract my statements made against you now.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Skyline Wannabe is 12 (as far as I an authenticate) and his voice should be weighted as so . GTR prodigy Terrier, small but with a big bite


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

This thread is becoming pointless...


----------



## Skyline Wannabe (Jul 31, 2004)

well said


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

why did everyone start being nice to big chief McTavish when he showed the size of his bulges....?

Or was it coz he has the crack for people on MSN?


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

well bigman from your pic i see that i was way off with the saxo comment  i appologise for my childish comments just wanted more info on your mates car and it just escalated,appology from a fellow scot.scorchio


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont care if the supra is more reliable than the GTR.

The GTR has a racing pedigree through winning. It is heavy for a reason unlike the supra.

Toyota was put out by the R32 GTR and bottled out to appeal to the US market.

Supra owners should spend their time tuning skylines, they`ll get a better car.

I think Nissan will have a very difficult time bettering the 32,33,34 GTRs. 

Just my opinion of course


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Lol,. some fanny on passionford reminded me of this legendary post, just to let you guys know my mate jason in inverness, his bottom end has gone now spun a main bearing £3000 I think so far

poor sod he was trying to shift it aswell, my advice stay well clear

much better with a ford, atleast you can buy an engine for a grand


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's 'cos they go wrong all the time, bits are readily available  
F ound O n R oad D ead

heh heh

T


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Fucked On Race Day


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Language Timothy!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

With a Sierra on a thread on Non-Skyline Related just done 201mph within the confines of Bruntingthorpe Airfield its slightly ironic with the Ford ****takes i reckon, lol.

(Esp as it was caned to **** all day and drove there AND back no bother  )


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

(FORD) Fix Or Repair Daily........ sorry had to. ; )


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

I've owned two Ford RS's before my skyline, they were good cars and didn't let me down. The last one i used to commute 100 miles a day to work in and it didn't break down at all.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

dangerous dave said:


> (FORD) Fix Or Repair Daily........ sorry had to. ; )


So so true 

from owner a soon to be rid of a FORD


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> Lol,. some fanny on passionford reminded me of this legendary post, just to let you guys know my mate jason in inverness, his bottom end has gone now spun a main bearing £3000 I think so far
> 
> poor sod he was trying to shift it aswell, my advice stay well clear
> 
> much better with a ford, atleast you can buy an engine for a grand



Hello Glen and welcome.

I have seen Jasons car after its rebuild and was not impressed, he will tell you as much himself. The cams were ratteling as they had been incorrectly shimmed by his engine builder, its not a particularly hard job to shim the cams correctly on the RB26DET but it is time consuming.

Its a shame that the bottom end has let go yet again on the car now, I know he was keen to pass it on.

I will PM you.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

bbigman2000 said:


> Gents, How many blown supras have you heard of ? hmm none
> 
> 
> > LOL...I know of one. Made a HUGE whole, I was amazed at the size of it and the mess it made!!
> ...


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Was over at our engineers last week and there was a very high power Supra engine lying in bits, piston fault  

I think its fair to say that all engines begin to lose reliability when tuned hard regardless of make.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> much better with a ford, atleast you can buy an engine for a grand


Nah, better off with a Peugeot


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Cheers Marc YHPM bro

hello to all you datsun bluebird lovers


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

This is a forum about skylines. What's all this BS about how hard and big you are.

I personally used to be bang into my weights, used to do weighlifting competitively as a youngster, did a bit of bouncing to help get me through uni. Used to be fairly big, not as big as bbigman, but I didn't used to take alot of gear. Now unfortunately my job just doesn't allow me train like I used to.

Being very big has alot of parallels with fast cars. How fast you want to go depends on how much money you want to spend whereas how big you want to be depennds on how much shit you want to pump into yourself.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

lynchy said:


> This is a forum about skylines. What's all this BS about how hard and big you are.
> 
> I personally used to be bang into my weights, used to do weighlifting competitively as a youngster, did a bit of bouncing to help get me through uni. Used to be fairly big, not as big as bbigman, but I didn't used to take alot of gear. Now unfortunately my job just doesn't allow me train like I used to.
> 
> Being very big has alot of parallels with fast cars. How fast you want to go depends on how much money you want to spend whereas how big you want to be depennds on how much shit you want to pump into yourself.



idiot, you truely do not have a grasp on the ability to train and be committed to a discipline, if you think that you cannot obtain my size with out using steroids you are sorely mistaken, for somone with a uni education you really do talk drivel


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I've trained for years and to get to that size requires _way_ too much time being spent in the gym for my liking, far too much hassle! Plus you get the inevitable "lets pick a fight with a big bloke because there's 20 of us and 4 of them" morons in the pub. But saying that, fair play, there aren't many people with enough self discilpline to achieve it. 

Anyway, shouldn't you have pumped all your anger out into weights rather than bringing it onto the web! Chill out a bit


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

can`t be bothered, have a nice life


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

lynchy said:


> can`t be bothered, have a nice life


Thanks I will


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> The fastest A to B back road car is an evo, who gives a toss about the boy racer drag strip stuff, Id rather be out there driving daily than I would trailering my skyline to the pod every sunday (boredom personified)


I'll let you know, Glen, that in 1999 there was a very well known rally prepped Talbot Sunbeam in Nottingham.... MINE! 
Many Evo's and Scoobys tried to keep up on the odd B road dash..... none could touch it for speed or handling!!
The car owed me about 1500 quid and was bulletproof    
You don't need massive power figures, or massive build costs to have a fast and effective road weapon :smokin: 

As for people trailering Skylines to Sunday race meets.... These people have happy and productive weekends. 
Rather than walking round the streets wearing a burberry cap drinking a can of Stella on a Sunday morning.... An activity that i'm sure you involve yourself in to escape the bitterness of your inner self


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Snathe said:


> The car owed me about 1500 quid and was bulletproof


Did you try hitting it with a big stick to get your money back


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

kenan said:


> Did you try hitting it with a big stick to get your money back


The smiles it gave for the time i owned it were priceless.... Ended up hitting it with a big telegraph post though!!


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm just fed up with people bragging about power figures, build costs, and how nothing can beat their car.... etc, etc

Don't get me wrong though!!! I love Skylines and other jap weapons, just not the people who enter a forum with a big sack of chips on their shoulder.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I love my skyline and it's very quick in it's place. I also love me 205 gti which is great down the back roads in Devon.


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

kenan said:


> I love my skyline and it's very quick in it's place. I also love me 205 gti which is great down the back roads in Devon.


Well said....


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 7, 2004)

mate ive got a micra with a almera engine slotted in, low comp pistons and a blower, we grafted on a gt4 sump and box, cut a tunnel and its gonna wipe the floor with your sunbeam, it owes me £400 which is what I paid for both cars at the scrappy's


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

What do you want? A biscuit? Go on...have the whole pack...you deserve it.
'gonna wipe the floor ' 
I must remember that as technical term next time I write a service manual.....


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> its gonna wipe the floor with your sunbeam


I don't think thats the way to go about it, I always found a mop worked best for me. Cars normally scratch my wooden floors.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2004)

rofl @ this lot. SteveN gave me the best laughs though.. almost fell off my chair

1 post from me. 

you owned a supra coz its bullet proof

you dont buy a skyline coz they are unreliable 

you then buy a Ford, and dare i say "A COSSIE"??? 

idd you are a very smart man .. (?!?!?!?!? lol) 

TROLL - no offence, but ive never seen someone over the age of 16 use that word on internet forums  call my life sheltered though 

in between fitting alarms, running your airfield, shopping for motors, driving them to their limits, 5-7 days in the gym, pleasuring your lady (who's pic i havent seen), going out for dinners, socialising with your mates and possibly some sleep inbetween .. you post on the internet an aweful lot  

(bit about me , 24, tried the gym thing couple of years back, did like it but couldnt get motivated in the right direction, maybe i needed someone to go with. cars owned, mk2 golf @ 17, 300+hp impreza @ 19, now a meager clio 172 cup, coz it was only 4k(apparently quicker and faster than a normal scort cos? heh) . saving for a house now after i fked my financial life up at 19 for buying the scoob. i used to fit car alarms and audio and now im a bricklayer < feel free to pick holes or take the **** out of my life 

why am i on a skyline forums i hear you cry, coz i love em and almost bought an R33 2 weeks ago with the cash i have saved, but my brain stopped me  

never owned a cossie as you can see, but have known a good 10 ppl who have owned them. from a couple of mates who has a stock scort cossies, to some others who have 400hp saphs and even on to a guy who bought the graeme goode demonstrater @ 550hp (just incase you was doubting my cossie experiance) 

one last thing - i thought your comment on the car mechanic was not so nice, everyone picks a job. some struggle through life, some have it easy. i know some silly rich ppl and some really poor ppl. i dont seperate any of them because of their job or money. quite corney if you like.. but everyone IS equal


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

turboslippers said:


> What do you want? A biscuit? Go on...have the whole pack...you deserve it.


LMAO 

I may have to steal that quote and put it in my signature! Most amused... 

Rob


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

bbigman2000 said:


> its gonna wipe the floor with your sunbeam,


If you strain yourself really hard and actually manage to read the posts about the sunbeam, you'll realise a pet hamster could infact wipe the floor with it now, as it made friends with a telegraph pole!

Almera engine + GT4 sump & box + nissan micra = you're avin a fookin tin baff mate!!     

You must be the best engineer this side of NASA!! pmsl


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

The project was progressing well........
Check everything is ok, time to fire her up........
.....and then I woke up and found it was all a dream


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

pmsl at that one Dave, Nice one


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Almera engine, GT4 box and sump? Enlighten me when Toyota started making Almera's or Micra's, cos you sure as fcuk never got a Celica GT4 box to fit an Almera engine.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

I think bigman has trundled off to fit a Dodge V10 with 500bhp of NOS into his Toyota Yaris


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

...with one hand


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

...... with his eyes shut too!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

LMFAO @ SteveN's sig. Brilliant!


BBigman2000


what are the odds on him being a 4 year old with a broken "B" key???


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> what are the odds on him being a 4 year old with a broken "B" key???


1:4


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

bbigman2000 said:


> mate ive got a micra with a almera engine slotted in, low comp pistons and a blower, we grafted on a gt4 sump and box, cut a tunnel and its gonna wipe the floor with your sunbeam, it owes me £400 which is what I paid for both cars at the scrappy's


this is all a bit my dads bigger than your dad.

anyway beat this... I've just been told my skyline is the slowest skyline the mechanic who drove it today has driven. everything wipes the floor with it! lol


----------



## Snathe (Dec 6, 2003)

Where, oh where has ber-ber-berr-berrrrrr-bigman gone?  

Maybe the American Government saw his posts regarding blatently imposible engineering masterpieces and kidnapped him to work on the "hush hush" 2005 space program  lol

First Al-micra turbo 4WD on the moon??????


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Whats all this body building crap about anyway and this bbigman or whatever has nothing better to do ,I agree with that poster though very true .With a bit of luck ol shrunken dick has gone to bother some other forum ,although it was mildley amusing at times


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

stealth said:


> Whats all this body building crap about anyway and this bbigman or whatever has nothing better to do ,I agree with that poster though very true .With a bit of luck ol shrunken dick has gone to bother some other forum ,although it was mildley amusing at times


You have to have someone like him to keep us ammused mind. There is a guy on the Peugeot forum who has his own area, only problem is he keeps posting in the main areas....


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Seen as bbigman has posted a pic I thought I would do too just so that you guys know he aint the only big guy on the forum!  

I`ve air brushed my face as being better looking ASWELL as bigger than bbigman might be just too much for him to comprehend in one go!  















Wassup G!


----------

